# Thames Valley Christmas Party



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anybody fancy a Christmas Party? I've selected a date that's nice and early, so that it shouldn't interfere with any other parties that you've got planned...

*Wednesday 03rd December, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just ½ mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to meet some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night!

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road.

The Christmas menu is £26.95 per person for a three course dinner (you might need to fast for a couple of days to eat it all!) with Christmas crackers and after dinner coffee and chocolate mints.

A deposit of £10 per person is required by 15th November, along with your menu choices. If you are coming to the Bucks meet on the 3rd, I can take deposits there, or via Paypal - please PM me for details.

*Menu*

Starters

A.	Scandinavian Gradvalax Salmon with fresh lemon dill mayonnaise, soft roll, Cornish butter and fresh lemon.
B.	Pan fried strips of Teriyaki Beef Sirlion Steak and lemon with Thai dipping sauce and mixed green leaves.
C.	Deep fried breaded Brie Wedge served with sweet tomato chutney on a bed of mixed leaves.
D.	Pan fried Mushrooms in a garlic, white wine and cream cheese sauce served with a soft roll and Cornish butter.
E.	Lemon coriander Chicken Breast Skewers with Thai dipping sauce and mixed green leaves.
F.	Crayfish Tail and Ocean Prawn Cocktail with Marie Rose dressing, soft roll, Cornish butter and fresh lemon.

Mains

G.	Sizzling Norfolk Turkey Breast Fajitas, warm soft flour tortillas, tomato and onion salsa, guacamole, peppers, sour cream, cheese and leaf salad.
H.	Skewers of King Prawns and Salmon Fillet Cuts with courgette ribbons, Hollandaise sauce, fresh lemon, minted Jersey new potatoes and winter vegetables.
I.	Roasted Crispy Half of Duck with orange and sweet redcurrant gravy, served with rosemary Lyonnaise potatoes and winter vegetables.
J.	Deep fried Cheddar Cheese and Mixed Vegetable parcel with wild rice, Camacho herb pea and tomato sauce and tortilla shell salad basket.
K.	Pan fried Swordfish and Tuna Steak Combo with lemon oil, garlic and fresh herbs, rosemary Lyonnaise potatoes and tortilla shell salad basket.
L.	Chargrilled 12oz Sirloin Steak with a wild mushroom and shallot brandy cream sauce, chunky chips, grilled field mushroom and beef tomato, tortilla shell salad basket.

Desserts

M.	Chilled Berry Fruits Cocktail with Mirabelle plum ice cream.
N.	Slow baked Lemon Tart with lime syrup and fresh Devon cream.
O.	Organic Belgian Chocolate Cheesecake with vanilla pod ice cream.
P.	Hot Victorian Christmas Pudding with brandy cream.
Q.	Mandarin, Cranberry and Vanilla Pod Ice Creams with raspberry sorbet.
R.	A selection of Fine Cheeses served with biscuits, grapes and mixed leaf garnish.
*
Has that got your taste buds going? If so, add your name to the list, come along and join in the fun.
*

Attendees.........................................Menu Selections...........................Deposit Paid?

phodge and Mr phodge..........................D,L(med),O & D,L(med),P................Yes
NaughTTy and Mrs NaughTTy..................B,I,N & D,J,O...............................Yes
ttvic...............................................F,L(med),N.................................Yes
neil millard tt.....................................F,J,R........................................Yes
B16TTC...........................................F,G,R........................................Yes
markTT225.......................................B,I,P.........................................Yes
Nem...............................................B,G,O........................................Yes
ianttr and Mrs ianttr............................E,L(m/w),P & E,I,P........................Yes
slineTT and Miss slineTT.......................D,I,O & A,I,O...............................Yes
V6 SRS............................................D,L(m/w),P.................................Yes


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Erm.....lemme think about this for a second....

....YEP!!! and probably a Mrs Yep too


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I knew you'd be there!! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> I knew you'd be there!! :lol:


Just try and stop me!! Just checked with Ella and she's going to suss out babysitters to see if she can come along too.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi all,

I've updated the 1st post with the details of those who have given me a deposit, and their menu choices. Can you please check and make sure that your entry is correct.

If anyone else would like to come, please let me have deposits and menu choices by 15th Nov.

Cheers!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

First post updated to add markTT2225 and to note NaughTTy's menu choices.

Anyone else want to join us?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

For those of you thinking about joining us, I need to know ASAP so that I can get the numbers sorted out.

As you can see, the list is growing and it looks like it's going to be a good evening!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I've added the last few stragglers to the list! :wink:

I will confirm everything with the restaurant tomorrow or Wednesday, so if there are any more of you out there, it's still not too late to join in...

And to everyone else, see you next week! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll definitely be there, afternoon booked off work to drive down.

I'll transfer the deposit to you tonight from the details you gave me. Sorry 

Nick


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries, Nick, thanks. Glad you can make it!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, guys and girls, I've given your menu choices to the restaurant today, so the *list is now closed*.

Get your thinking caps on too, as they'll be a Christmas Quiz with a prize!


----------



## mac1984 (Oct 5, 2008)

Bugger only just stumbled across this thread. I'm fairly new to this site and to Audi TT's.

I know the 3 horseshoes pub quite well, along with most of Marlow and High Wycombe (normally go for little late night drives). Is it ok to turn up for beer later once the meal is finished if thats ok?

When do the Thames Valley meets usually happen?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi mac1984,

It's no problem for you to come down for a beer after the meal, I'd probably suggest about 10ish....

This is only the 3rd meet I've organised, and I try and go for the 1st Wednesday of the month.

It would be good to meet you, hope you can make it. 

Cheers,
Penny.


----------



## mac1984 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok that sounds good. Who do I ask for, or what do I do? Sorry sounds a stupid question, but never been to a meet before.

Thanks


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries.

If we're not all tyre kicking in the car park, which we may not be if it's cold, just come in and ask for Mrs Hodge. If we're still at the table, they'll point you in the right direction. if not, just look for a tall bird with Xmas tree earrings!

Damn, I was going to keep the earrings as a surprise!! :lol:


----------



## mac1984 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like the secret is out now!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:wink: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

See you all tomorrow!!

[smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

phodge said:


> See you all tomorrow!!
> 
> [smiley=santa.gif]


You certainly will do 

Nick


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bloody hell! I thought the forum would never come back up!

I hope you have all printed off the address in case it goes down again..!!

:evil:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll see you and the gang for a beer Penny


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool, that's great news Rob!

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mac1984 (Oct 5, 2008)

What time should we turn up just for a beer as i'm a newbie on here.

Thanks

Glen


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Glen,

About 9:10 - 10:00ish should be fine. We can always feed you choccies if we're still at the table! :lol:

See you later!


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Setting out now. See you soon party people [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Great night, good food and company and thanks for the lift mark. Well done Penny for organising and the quiz!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What a great way to start the Christmas festivities!

Brilliant evening. Thanks for the fantastic organising Penny - especially the quiz - anyone would think you had some spare time on your hands!

Great to see everyone. Hope everyone had a good journey home, especially the two from oop North 

See you all soon.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

One from up north home safe and sound.

Great evening! Thanks for organising it Penny. Nice to see some new faces, even if I had forgotten most of the names 20 seconds after Penny told me. 

See everyone in the New year hopefully.

Sean.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

And the other one home safely also, an hour after Sean.

Stunning evening, really enjoyed it. So a huge thanks to Penny for organising this one.

Great to see people from down there again.

Nick


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Penny thank you for organising, it was such a good company and meal. Apologies for leaving early but we almost didnt make it to be there as Donna was sick and things have been busy with my work. But I am glad we did. It was a low flight on the way back, the car loves these temps.........


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Penny I can only echo the above Statements Great Night


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for all the good comments guys - it was a really enjoyable evening, and it was the company that made it so! 

I'm so pleased that the weather didn't put off the Northern contingent, and I'm glad you both got home safe.

Well done to Neil for winning the quiz - I hope it added to the fun of the evening! [smiley=crowngrin.gif]

If no-one minds, I'll post up some of the tie-break answers later - without names, of course! :lol:

Hopefully you'll all come back in January....

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for great night penny hope you all have great christmas see you next year.Neil


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Well done & thanks Penny :!: 
Great food, good company & a demon quiz. Not sure I want another pint of Mince Spy though

Mervyn


----------

